# Addtional Backup Lights



## 04f250xlt (Feb 10, 2006)

I want install a pair of Hella H3 lights under my trail hitch. I wasn't aware that the lights had a relay.. How do I wire the lights so that they turn ON with the switch in the cab and when I put the truck in reverse??

Wiring Installation 
CAUTION: Route wires away from moving parts or excessive heat.
1. Locate the low beam or high beam lead on one headlamp by using a circuit tester. Use the following procedure:
a. For Fog Lamps: Turn on the low beam headlamps. Connect the end of the circuit tester to ground (-) and use the tester to locate
the headlamp low beam lead. Turn off the ignition and the headlamps. Disconnect the battery.
b. For Driving Lamps: Turn on the high beam headlamps. Connect the end of the circuit tester to ground (-) and use the tester to
locate the headlamp high beam lead. Turn off the ignition and the headlamps. Disconnect the battery.
2. Scotch-lock the bare end of the GREEN wire to the low or high beam lead. Connect the other end of the GREEN wire to the green
switch wire terminal.
3. Attach the BLUE wires from the lamps to the vehicle ground.
4. Position the relay upright on the battery side of the engine compartment in an area that is not exposed to water spray, excessive heat,
or moving parts. Make sure the relay is mounted close enough to the battery so the RED power lead will easily reach the positive (+)
terminal of the battery.
5. Connect the RED wire to the positive (+) battery terminal and to the relay terminal labeled 30.
6. Route the BLACK wires from the lamps to the relay. Connect the BLACK wire to the lamp terminals and to the relay terminal labeled
87.
7. Connect one BLUE lead to the vehicle ground and to the relay terminal labeled 85.
8. Connect the other BLUE lead to the vehicle ground and to the blue switch terminal.
9. Connect the YELLOW wire to the yellow switch wire terminal and to the relay terminal labeled 86.
10. Test the operation of the lamps as follows: Re-connect the battery. Turn on ignition switch and low beam headlamps for Fog Lamps,
or high beam headlamps for Driving Lamps. Activate auxiliary lamp switch. If lamps do not illuminate, check fuses and all wiring
connections.
11. Use wire ties to secure any slack portion of the harness in the engine compartment away from moving parts or excessive heat.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Looks like your going to have to get a 3 way switch (off, on manually, and tie into reverse switch). Ive always tied into a reverse wire on my older truck. My 06 SD, I have 2 lights on my salt spreader and I just wire them together and run it to a 7 prong female trailer connector that plugs into my hitch, unfourtunatley they come on only with the tail light/head lights but they point almost straight down so drivers are not blinded by it.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Very simple. The wire that you have to activate the relay you hook to the switch on the dash. Then just tap off the reverse light feed into that wire, and they will also activate with the reverse lights. Thats the simple way of doing it. Both sets of backup lights will come on with the switch as well now. Look me up if you need some help, I'm in Danvers.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

BlueLine Ent;439718 said:


> Very simple. The wire that you have to activate the relay you hook to the switch on the dash. Then just tap off the reverse light feed into that wire, and they will also activate with the reverse lights. Thats the simple way of doing it. Both sets of backup lights will come on with the switch as well now. Look me up if you need some help, I'm in Danvers.


Right, but you should run a diode on the switched lead so the power does not back feed. Take a look here http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/5...ghts-mounted-with-pics.html?highlight=stealth It is a great thread about it.


----------



## 04f250xlt (Feb 10, 2006)

yamaguy;439744 said:


> Right, but you should run a diode on the switched lead so the power does not back feed. Take a look here http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/5...ghts-mounted-with-pics.html?highlight=stealth It is a great thread about it.


Tell me more about the diode, where do i buy 1, what size??


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

check out the link I posted. It goes over it pretty well.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Anyone else change there back up bulbs to LED's??....I just did ths and WOW can you tell the difference!!!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

The LEDS look great


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

How much did that run you Duramax?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

First Time Out;440824 said:


> How much did that run you Duramax?


25.00 on ebay...He has more if you want them..


----------



## Bill 211 (Nov 28, 2007)

are you sure you even need the relay? i've got h3 back up lights & their just spliced into the reverse light wire in the rear, never had a problem , just got 2 hella 55w flood lights , i plan on running them without a relay , i'm just going to use a switch that can handle 20 amps & run a fuse in the middle


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

02DURAMAX;441151 said:


> 25.00 on ebay...He has more if you want them..


Do you have a link? That'd be great. Thanks!


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

This was the system I used to wire my lights. Works great. Triggers with reverse lights or constant on.

Chris


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

I cheated, I turned the ally light in my lightbar (old cop car lightbar) to face backwards. Made my own switch box. Simple 4 switches. rotators, wig-wags, take downs (forward lights), and the alleys (rear facing now).


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

First Time Out;441810 said:


> Do you have a link? That'd be great. Thanks!


This is the guy that i bought them from...Keep looking he post them on every week...those are the same bulbs i bought but in white..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TWO-...emQQcategoryZ33713QQihZ003QQitemZ130177960539


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Duramax!


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

Bill 211;441727 said:


> are you sure you even need the relay? i've got h3 back up lights & their just spliced into the reverse light wire in the rear, never had a problem , just got 2 hella 55w flood lights , i plan on running them without a relay , i'm just going to use a switch that can handle 20 amps & run a fuse in the middle


You can run them off the reverse lights, but you do run the risk of frying the thin factory wire by drawing that much current. If you do go this way and you're running two lights, feed each one separately to the corresponding factory reverse light. I know guys that have been running work lights off their reverse lights for years without any issues, but I also kno of a couple that have fried some things as well. For me, it just isn't worth the risk. Wiring the relay looks a lot more complicated in a diagram than it is in practice. Plus, by using a good 12 v feed and a relay, you are delivering the full voltage to the additional lamps which in turn will allow them to work the way they are supposed to.

As far as running a long wire carrying the full current, I'd run 10 ga. wire (you could get by with 12 ga. but will have more voltage drop) from the battery with a 30 amp switch (it will get very hot) all the way back to the lights. However, by the time you do this you're probably better off money and labor wise just wiring in a relay.


----------

